# Chatroulette



## Forc (28. Mai 2010)

Leute mein chatroulette funktioniert nicht...
nur der erste den ich sehe sieht mich und danach läds nicht mehr  und ich sehe die knöpfe für weiter und stopp nicht-.- ich und meine kumpels haben grad nichts zu tun und dann geht das scheiß chatroulette nicht xD
habt ihr auch das problem?


----------



## Forc (28. Mai 2010)

ne leider hat das auch nicht funktioniert... das funktioniert an allen pcs nicht


----------



## Kremlin (28. Mai 2010)

bist du scharf darauf die ganzen ejakulierenden männer zu sehen?


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> bist du scharf darauf die ganzen ejakulierenden männer zu sehen?



wer nicht :O

hab btw mal gehört das sie chatroulette verbieten wollen, stimmt das :<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

wtf ist chatroulette? ^^


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> wtf ist chatroulette? ^^




Besser nicht wissen. Ist echt nicht schoen da.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Besser nicht wissen. Ist echt nicht schoen da.



ich vertraue jetzt einfach auf deinen gesunden menschenverstand und vergesse diesen thread wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



adios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Du chattest mit zufälligen Leuten. Brauchst ne Webcam. Joa, zu 99% sind es masurbierende Männer.
Wurde auch mal in einer South Park Folge verarscht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gy16ExwOmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> wtf ist chatroulette? ^^



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHY9NcYPnu0


----------



## Rikkui (28. Mai 2010)

Chat roulette is wie ein gayporno nur halt live


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Mai 2010)

hey hab da 2 norwegerinnen kennen gelernt die i-wann nach berlin kamen!


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ctv_i4Anfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jn8AI1UZ9vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Ende müsst ihr euch ansehen, dann klärt sich alles auf. SOOOOO GEIL.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Mai 2010)

immer wenn ich da rumguck vögeln da welche oder ähnliche spielereien 

und keulen vor laufender kamera... 


und ich hab das ende nicht gecheckt......war des am ende ein video das einfach ablief?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> und ich hab das ende nicht gecheckt......war des am ende ein video das einfach ablief?



Die ganz verrückten Sachen sind meistens Videos oder Bilder.
Sonst hätte ich schon 2 Suizide gesehen in CR. :<


----------



## Tikume (28. Mai 2010)

Mal was positives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTwJetox_tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht man doch gleich das es ein Video ist. hmpf.. oben der schwarze Balken. 

das nächste mal beim umwandeln die richtige Auflösung auswählen.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sieht man doch gleich das es ein Video ist. hmpf.. oben der schwarze Balken.
> 
> das nächste mal beim umwandeln die richtige Auflösung auswählen.



Das war doch nicht ich :<


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2010)

Finde auch das hier super:
http://www.omfg.to/w...m-chatroulette/


@Tikume: wow, voll nice, danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das war doch nicht ich :<



weis ich auch aber wenn man schon Leute reinlegen möchte... dann wenigstens richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2010)

meeh find keien blöden treiber für meine webcam >.<


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Treiber für ne Webcam hab ich noch nie installiert.


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2010)

Ohne geht meine aber nicht .. 
glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Keine Plug&Play Kamera?


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2010)

ne uralte logitech..


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab mir das vor ein paar Wochen mal reingezogen, aus Prinzip XD

Und meine Favoriten waren die beiden hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, ich hab keine Webcam. Aber ein witziges Gespräch mit den beiden geführt XD


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mal 2 Leute die in SS uniform waren und dauernd ihre ärsche zeigten^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal 2 Leute die in SS uniform waren und dauernd ihre ärsche zeigten^^



win


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal 2 Leute die in SS uniform waren und dauernd ihre ärsche zeigten^^



und ich hatte mal einer vor einer Nazi flagge gesehen, der dauernd sieg **** geschrien hat.

Voll Idioten halt.


Ich hatte aber auch schon Soldat im Irak, wir haben über seine M16 und die SIG 550 geredet, lustig war als ich gefragt hab wie warm es dort ist hat er nur gesagt "Zu warm und meine letze dusche war vor 2 Wochen." xD

wie man sieht ist Chatrouellte nicht nur ein Gurken treffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 russinen finde ich immer lustig Ich "Da da vodka vodka" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (29. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sieht man doch gleich das es ein Video ist. hmpf.. oben der schwarze Balken.
> 
> das nächste mal beim umwandeln die richtige Auflösung auswählen.



Wenn Du eine ganz normale DV-Kamera anschließt, die auf "Widescreen" gestellt ist, hast Du auch beim Chatroulette usw. oben und unten schwarze Balken. Nicht jeder nutzt eine billige Webcam am PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Tiku: Das Video ist tatsächlich nett - und so jemand wohl die absolute Ausnahme in "CR".


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine ganz normale DV-Kamera anschließt, die auf "Widescreen" gestellt ist, hast Du auch beim Chatroulette usw. oben und unten schwarze Balken. Nicht jeder nutzt eine billige Webcam am PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja das machen aber sicher ganz viele Leute. omg.


----------



## LaVerne (29. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja das machen aber sicher ganz viele Leute. omg.



Daß es eventuell nicht viele Leute machen - außer dem mittlerweile immer größer werdenden Anteil der Leute, die eine handelsübliche DV-Kamera ihr eigen nennen -, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß man an den Balken nicht sehen kann, ob das nun ein Live-Video ist oder nicht. Insofern ist es einfach falsch, von den Balken direkt auf einen "Fake" zu schließen. Ich nutze als "WebCam" ebenfalls meine DV-Kamera - schon alleine wegen der besseren Qualität - und stelle das Format nicht um.


----------



## Elda (30. Mai 2010)

Ohne Witz auf Chatroulette sind 90% Perverse penner wtf <.<


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und ich hatte mal einer vor einer Nazi flagge gesehen, der dauernd sieg **** geschrien hat.
> 
> Voll Idioten halt.
> 
> ...



wo du grad über russen sprichst:
ich fand 2 personen aus russland,dachte die seien okay usw,reden mit mir fragen wie es in deutschland ist aufeinmal so mit starkem russischen akzent:
do you want to see something?
Ich dannkay but don't show me your dick.
der eine of course not,we are not pervert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



packt ne vodka flasche aus,die freunden zieht ihr rock hoch und .......naja rest kann man sich ausmalen
Vodka flasche war aber leer


----------



## Haxxler (30. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Ohne Witz auf Chatroulette sind 90% Perverse penner wtf <.<



Und hier etwa nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. Mai 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> packt ne vodka flasche aus,die freunden zieht ihr rock hoch und .......naja rest kann man sich ausmalen
> Vodka flasche war aber leer


Das kenn ich, hab ich in Bangkok gesehn in der "Ping Pong Show" ^^, wenn Du mal nach Bangkok gehst und ein paar seeeeehr..."aussergewöhnliche" Sachen sehn willst, die man nicht jeden Tag zu sehn bekommt, frag einfach nen Taxi- oder Tuktuk-Fahrer nach der Ping Pong Show


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Das ist mittlerweile nichts Außergewöhnliches mehr, sondern fast schon "Trend". Etwaige Flaschen mit alkoholischem Inhalt vorne oder hinten reinschieben - Wird ja durch die Schleimhaut extrem schnell aufgenommen. Blöd nur, wenn man die schnelle und heftige Wirkung überschätzt und dann bei mir im Auto landet... Ich glaub ich hab die ganze Fahrt den Kopf geschüttelt oO


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Etwaige Flaschen mit alkoholischem Inhalt





Vanth schrieb:


> Vodka flasche war aber leer



^^


----------



## Ennia (31. Mai 2010)

back to the roots, leute: Email roulette ^^

chatroulette ist doch out.


----------

